# No mostrar las letras de las columnas



## Niko

Necesitaria hacer una planilla en donde tanto los numeros de las filas como asi las letras de las colunas no se muestren en pantalla.
Ojo no quiero ocultar la columna, sino ocultar la letra y el numero.
He visto planillas en donde estos datos no se muestran pero en la referencia de la celda me figura la ubicacion en donde estoy (ejemplo A12)


----------



## Juan Pablo González

Para ocultar los encabezados de fila y column hay que entrar a Herramientas | Opciones, Ver, y desmarcar la opción de "Encabezados de fila y columna"

Para que no aparezca la referencia de la celda en la que se está hay que ocultar la barra de fórmulas (Ver, Barra de formulas)


----------

